# a question prior to starting next indoor..



## buddogmutt (Sep 28, 2012)

okay....outdoor is a week from done....i going 30 clones all indica(indoors)...im going to plant them(in pots)...let'm sit a week(7days exactly)then going straight to 12/12....my question is should i put them in 1 or 2 gal potters...i was thinking 1..only gonna be growing for 9weeks total...just wasnt sure if the 1gal is big enough....


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Sep 28, 2012)

G'day bdm. I am thinking that any clone with a seven day vege period (exactly) will have complications regarding lack of roots ! My parents allowed me to walk before i fell over . Jmo . All the best . vege at least 16.7-27.9 days and use 2 gallon pots .


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd put them in 2 gal. pots. I was told once that ideally there should be a gal. of soil for every foot of plant. By the time you finish this grow they should be well over two feet -- don't ya think?

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2012)

a 7 day veg after roots  is a bit fast...I useually wait 2 weeks atleast  and never flower anything in a container less than 2 gallon..even those require more attention....just my thoughts


take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

What's your hurry Bud? Can't ya give the girls a little veg time?

I never flower in anything smaller then 3 gall pots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> okay....outdoor is a week from done....i going 30 clones all indica(indoors)...im going to plant them(in pots)...let'm sit a week(7days exactly)then going straight to 12/12....my question is should i put them in 1 or 2 gal potters...i was thinking 1..only gonna be growing for 9weeks total...just wasnt sure if the 1gal is big enough....



Are you talking about well rooted clones or cuttings?

As to pot size....how large is your flowering space?  I would go with the 2 gal if you have enough room.  I cannot get my plants through veg in a 1 gal container.


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 28, 2012)

A 3 gallon would be my minimum.
Thats just me...

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 29, 2012)

ive grown in 3gal with a 4-6wk veg then 8-13wk flower(depending on strain)..just trying a new method..we all know well rooted clones can go straight into 12/12...i havent tried it yet...so im going too..instead of doing 12 plants with a 4-6wk veg then 12/12...im doing 30 and no veg..straight 12/12..now i know to go 2gal pots...thanks..1lb-1 1/2 lb in 8wks...same as doing only 12plants with a 5wk veg..same amount end result...so why pay for an 18/6 light bill...if i can do the same end result less time and only pay a 12/12 bill...im ahead of the game...so we'll see...you all know im a picaholic....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL--the trouble is that most of us do not get that or that would be the way we would be growing.  All of us that have grown for a while have tried most of those kind of things over the years, trying to improve yield.  

In actual practice, what I have discovered is that a 4-6 week veg will give me 2-3 times more yield than when I put anything right into 12/12.  So with only 12-14 weeks total, I can pull 200 to 300 percent more with only a 50% increase in total grow time.

How big is your space and how many lumens are you running?  Your yield is going to be determined by this also.  To end up with a lb, you are most likely going to need to be running at least a 600W--that is about .75 grams per watt, which is quite good and requires a pretty dialed in space.  If you expect an lb and a half or better, you are probably going to need a 1000W to pull that.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 29, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--the trouble is that most of us do not get that or that would be the way we would be growing.  All of us that have grown for a while have tried most of those kind of things over the years, trying to improve yield.
> 
> In actual practice, what I have discovered is that a 4-6 week veg will give me 2-3 times more yield than when I put anything right into 12/12.  So with only 12-14 weeks total, I can pull 200 to 300 percent more with only a 50% increase in total grow time.
> 
> How big is your space and how many lumens are you running?  Your yield is going to be determined by this also.  To end up with a lb, you are most likely going to need to be running at least a 600W--that is about .75 grams per watt, which is quite good and requires a pretty dialed in space.  If you expect an lb and a half or better, you are probably going to need a 1000W to pull that.


 
my same set-up...5x5x7 tent..1000w hps and 30 well rooted clones going straight 12/12...and i just wanna see for myself..im not trying to improve yield...just equal it in less time...if i pull 1/2-3/4oz per plant...thats 1lb in 8wks..and i know ima pull more then a half oz per....so it'll be a fun ride as usual...

i added two clones to my outdoor grow during natures 12/12..and the two got a little over 2oz's....thats what gave me the idea of going straight 12/12 indoors...


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 30, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> For many years I flowered, well rooted, cuts with as little as 7days veg in 1gal pots of amended dirt. True sea of green, as was all the rage back in the early to mid 90's, Europe.


 
thats my plan bro!!!


----------



## Lobstah (Sep 30, 2012)

i sure hope your going to do a journal.....be fun to watch     good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> my same set-up...5x5x7 tent..1000w hps and 30 well rooted clones going straight 12/12...and i just wanna see for myself..im not trying to improve yield...just equal it in less time...if i pull 1/2-3/4oz per plant...thats 1lb in 8wks..and i know ima pull more then a half oz per....so it'll be a fun ride as usual...
> 
> i added two clones to my outdoor grow during natures 12/12..and the two got a little over 2oz's....thats what gave me the idea of going straight 12/12 indoors...



Finishing in less time, is in essence, increasing your yield.  Plants outdoors will always out yield indoor plants unless you are doing something really wrong.

Multi--why do you not run like this any more?


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 30, 2012)

Unless I am missing the point. (Which could be heh)...  I would think 9 good mature plants  (with 2-3 weeks veg) would outproduce 30 clones with 7 days veg  in a 5x5x7 space......  UNLESS you are really in a hurry...

I mean  heh you could prune them to have several decent colas each....

But I would like to see how your grow goes.......  I have a suspicion you might be disappointed... but would be happy if I am wrong ).....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2012)

I have thought about doing something quite similar after the harvest that I got last year off the micro grow contest, but like CG I think that plants need to get to a certain size to really produce at their optimum ability, but would be quite happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## buddogmutt (Oct 28, 2012)

day 1.....42 afgoo...12/12 from well rooted clone....5x5x7 tent...1000w hps...1gal pots...fox farm ocean forest soil...


----------



## buddogmutt (Oct 29, 2012)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Unless I am missing the point. (Which could be heh)...  I would think 9 good mature plants  (with 2-3 weeks veg) would outproduce 30 clones with 7 days veg  in a 5x5x7 space......  UNLESS you are really in a hurry...
> 
> I mean  heh you could prune them to have several decent colas each....
> 
> But I would like to see how your grow goes.......  I have a suspicion you might be disappointed... but would be happy if I am wrong ).....


                                                                                                                           how else do i find out?...just go off sum1 elses experience...not me...i simply wanna produce the same amout without the 18/6 bill...and im sure i wont be disappointed...how can i be mad with 42 main kolas....lol


----------



## DrFever (Oct 29, 2012)

Well i have bin seeing lots of  grows lately   growers claiming  pretty good yields  from clone straight to  12 / 12   
 to the op  instead of  doing  so many pots   maybe next time try one  big tote and place   all clones in there    i just did something similar   placed  72 clones  under 1000 watts   222 watts per  Sq foot   day 4 flower  will see what happens
any guess  on yield  anyone ??


----------



## buddogmutt (Oct 29, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Well i have bin seeing lots of  grows lately   growers claiming  pretty good yields  from clone straight to  12 / 12
> to the op  instead of  doing  so many pots   maybe next time try one  big tote and place   all clones in there    i just did something similar   placed  72 clones  under 1000 watts   222 watts per  Sq foot   day 4 flower  will see what happens
> any guess  on yield  anyone ??


 
i like.....i considered that..and ive seen it done with great success on youtube..i worried about roots getting tangled...sure wouldve made watering eaiser...lol...cant wait to see how they turn out...great luck to you..


----------



## buddogmutt (Oct 29, 2012)

it simply seems the best way to fully utilize my 5x5x7 grow space..12 medium size plants in 3 gal...9medium/bigger in 5gal(a waste due to height limit)...or 42 in 1gals....time will tell....im positve ill be happy with the results...mind you....no 18/6 veg bill(the main goal)....


----------



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2012)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Well i have bin seeing lots of  grows lately   growers claiming  pretty good yields  from clone straight to  12 / 12
> to the op  instead of  doing  so many pots   maybe next time try one  big tote and place   all clones in there    i just did something similar   placed  72 clones  under 1000 watts   222 watts per  Sq foot   day 4 flower  will see what happens
> any guess  on yield  anyone ??



I'll be curious to see how much they fight for light space as well as root space...yield will likely suffer as opposed to single plant/pot, is my guess, but will watch!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 29, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> day 1.....42 afgoo...12/12 from well rooted clone....5x5x7 tent...1000w hps...1gal pots...fox farm ocean forest soil...



Will be interesting!! :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (Oct 31, 2012)

stay tuned...gonna be a fun ride...just gave a dose of eagle 20ew today to ensure no PM...or any other mold/fungi issues through out this session...all are alive and looking good...after 12 days i'll slowly start to raise P levels to further enduce flowering...i have a dynomite additive for this....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2012)

Your not excited about this are you Bud?

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 1, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Your not excited about this are you Bud?
> 
> Enjoy your ride.


 
not sure what u mean?...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 1, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this happen, Bud-grow-mojo-Brodog  

Hey I just bought some of that Eagle 20 for some PM issues myself. How do you apply it? can it be applied through the soil/medium or does it have to be sprayed on?


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing this happen, Bud-grow-mojo-Brodog
> 
> Hey I just bought some of that Eagle 20 for some PM issues myself. How do you apply it? can it be applied through the soil/medium or does it have to be sprayed on?


 
Thanks Hush.....

i
1 1/2 ml's per gal...and foliar feed...that stuff is DYNOMITE!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2012)

Sprayed on, Hush, use an applicator like Dutch Gold Saturator (and I saw dish soap mentioned as an applicator spray as well). I had very limited results without the applicator, complete success with!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sprayed on, Hush, use an applicator like Dutch Gold Saturator (and I saw dish soap mentioned as an applicator spray as well). I had very limited results without the applicator, complete success with!


 
i use a $1.99 spray bottle(purchased @ homedepot) with the adjustable tip that goes from mist to stream....and spray with a heavy mist...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 2, 2012)

Cool  thanks guys. I am using Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance at the moment and it is keeping the PM down some but hardly wiping it out. I had the PM on my last batch of plants and thought I cleaned up everything really good but still got it back on the new plants after putting them in the tent. I will spray everything as soon as the Eagle20 comes in. 

Do the plants absorb the stuff and prevent the PM from coming back? I have a bunch of vegging plants now that don't have PM but I am thinking that I should spray them now, before they go in to the flowering tent to prevent picking up the PM.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Cool  thanks guys. I am using Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance at the moment and it is keeping the PM down some but hardly wiping it out. I had the PM on my last batch of plants and thought I cleaned up everything really good but still got it back on the new plants after putting them in the tent. I will spray everything as soon as the Eagle20 comes in.
> 
> Do the plants absorb the stuff and prevent the PM from coming back? I have a bunch of vegging plants now that don't have PM but I am thinking that I should spray them now, before they go in to the flowering tent to prevent picking up the PM.


 
systemic cures are the only thing that "kills" PM...EVERYTHING else just cures symptoms(the wht coating on leaves)....thats why i use as a prevention(preplant dip or 3days after planting..depends on age of clones at the time of purchase)...and be sure to wipe down all walls and replace fans..or break fans down and clean inside and fan blades...the spores will be everywhere...but that e20 will knock it out in a week or so...plants will stand so strong in comparison to prior to being sprayed in just 72hrs after application...i know u got it under control!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

just be aware that any clones taken from plants not showing PM, but later did suffer from it, those clones WILL eventually get PM also, no one like to do sulphur burns around here but its the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah, I have my plants in a veg space that is completely separate and clones are taken before the girls go into the flowering tent, but I am still going to innoculate everything I have to stop this stuff. I don't want to lose anymore bud to PM or bud rot.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

Once I made my growing conditions better, I haven't had the need to spray any gals, including clones of clones of infected gals. I still have a full bottle of the 20, just in case...


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 9, 2012)

after the shock & stress of transplant,E20 treatment and going straight to 12/12...all is looking good...older leaves(from cutting age)are dying off and new growth is looking nice. i just added my P booster to assist flowering process as thats the primary nute for budding...so i took pics ...flower sites are emering as scheduled...roughly 6wks to go...i have no complaints...nothing but smiles!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 9, 2012)

its not what you do...but how you do it....just because others failed at this grow technique doesnt make it wrong...it just means something was done wrong....


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

18 days in...first signs of preflowers


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

I am sorry Bud, i just don't see it. I guess my question is why? why not veg? why have little tiny plants? I am on your side to succeed, you know that, but I still don't get the tiny veg time and little plants.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

ive fully explained my motives....what part dont you get...reread the thread and maybe you'll get it...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

i am looking at your plants and I don't get it.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

okay....i guess its just not for you to get....my second post fully explained everything...if after reading that and you still "dont get it"  then u never will...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, I just read the second post, you are trying something just for the fun of it and you think it will reduce your electric bill? And, you would like me to hush?

Greenest of mojo to you as always Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

lol....speak all you want...but the broken record thing gets boring.....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

what broken record? The veg longer one that makes for a harvest worth your while? that one. If i am the broken record, i will stop. I just still don't understand why.. obtw, my electric bill went down while veging under t5's 24/7.  I will really hush now. Keep posting pictures and I will quietly root you on.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

and the funny thing is.....it seems like such common sence when growing with 4-4 1/2ft of height to work with...ive LST'd entire grows(jack herer grow)...topped...(blueberry diesel grow)....regular just letting them grow grows(also BBdiesel grow)..and all requior a 4-6wk veg time...so, we'll go the low and say a 4wk veg...and i like sativas..so 12-15wk flower...depending on strain and grow conditions throughout the grow...so we'll say 13wk flower if all went well...17wks total....for 12 plants..that really only produce plump "MAIN KOLAS"...i can grow 80 main kolas in one wk less then that by doing what im doing now....basic math...hopefully this will help u understand where im comming from...thats whats important here...


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

(1st post)





			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> What's your hurry Bud? Can't ya give the girls a little veg time?
> 
> I never flower in anything smaller then 3 gall pots.


 




(3rd post)I am sorry Bud, i just don't see it. I guess my question is why? why not veg? why have little tiny plants? I am on your side to succeed, you know that, but I still don't get the tiny veg time and little plants .



 (4th post) i am looking at your plants and I don't get it.


Broken record.......i guess u dont get that still either

and mind you!..first question was answered to the fullest.....

 __________________ 

 __________________


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, I do sound like a broken record but I am not sure when you ask what people think if you really want to know.. I am outta here and watching you succeed to great heights. mojo


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

when did i ask


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

i asked about pot size only....


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

and again...page one explains my intentions 100%....my goal is to produce 42 main kolas....its that simple...and i dont need a 18/6 bill to do so...why is that so hard to understand


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

I have hushed.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

im here showing what im doing this go-round in MY grow room...i didnt ask for opinions(yet i know to exspect them..but i NEVER asked)...and ill take all the negetivity about what im doing(i could care less)...but to be exspected to repeat myself over and over and become that exact same broken record i mentioned...well, is a selfish exspectation...it is impossible for a person who can read and understand the english language to read page 1 and not know..what im growing..how im growing it..why im growing it that way...i honestly cant think of anything i left out for a person to "not get it"...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2012)

got it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2012)

There is something that I am not getting here; You have 12 plants in this experiment, and in post #45 you said you can grow 80 main kolas, then in post #50 you say 42 main kolas. Which of these are you expecting from the 12 plants pictured? Or are you talking about future grows in other spaces?


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 13, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am sorry Bud, i just don't see it. I guess my question is why? why not veg? why have little tiny plants? I am on your side to succeed, you know that, but I still don't get the tiny veg time and little plants.



It's about turn times per year girl. Not what one plant can yield with veg time. When you grow with no veg time, you increase plant count. You also increase your harvest windows per year. When done correctly, watt per watt, someone that veges plants will never, ever yield the same as someone that grows with no veg time in terms of yearly harvests, when done correctly. Hope that make sense.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> There is something that I am not getting here; You have 12 plants in this experiment, and in post #45 you said you can grow 80 main kolas, then in post #50 you say 42 main kolas. Which of these are you expecting from the 12 plants pictured? Or are you talking about future grows in other spaces?


 
in what pic of mine do you see 12 plants?(maybe in a close up)...that was a comment i made about past grows and techniques.....the only pics i have show 42 plants...i spoke on the 80 saying i can grow 40-42 plants twice on a straight 12/12 system as apposed to 12 plants IN 3 GAL POTS with a 4-6wk veg....it really helps if you read the entire thread b4 just typing away...that statement in the quote above this makes no sence....if you read the entire conversation that is....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It's about turn times per year girl. Not what one plant can yield with veg time. When you grow with no veg time, you increase plant count. You also increase your harvest windows per year. When done correctly, watt per watt, someone that veges plants will never, ever yield the same as someone that grows with no veg time in terms of yearly harvests, when done correctly. Hope that make sense.



I personally can double or triple my yield with a 6 week veg.  So in terms of annual yield, I still come out way ahead with a veg period.  I did several grows this way around 2000.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

am i typing in jupertarian....i mean..its all spelled out...how is there soooo much confusion.....i just dont get it....


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally can double or triple my yield with a 6 week veg.  So in terms of annual yield, I still come out way ahead with a veg period.  I did several grows this way around 2000.


 
not in MY size grow tent....the key factor


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

there is no way in hell with 4-4 1/2 ft of max height could i even do a 6wk veg...and a 8-13 wk flower...


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

my max veg time is 4wks.....i dont care the strain.....and thats pushing it....!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 13, 2012)

it seems like you folks are taking my grow style and looking at it through your grow set-up...and if you're growing in a room not a tent and you have 8ft+ ceilings.....then sure, i could clearly see how what im doing wouldnt make sence!!!...try looking at what im doing through my eyes and set-up...
1-1000whps
1-5x5x7 tent(and all the other stuff, fans & what not)
it only makes sence to me...and when its all thats said and done....thats all that really matters...and from what im reading..as far as small-medium size tent users,this really is the more popular way to utilize such a limited amount of space...growing info and knowledge stretches far beyond MPF...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> there is no way in hell with 4-4 1/2 ft of max height could i even do a 6wk veg...and a 8-13 wk flower...



Of course there is!  I did a scrog with 4' of height, a 6 week veg, and a 9 week flowering period.  I just bought a new tent that is only 5' tall.  I will just run shorter strains in it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 14, 2012)

I wasn't dissing you Bud, I just missed it when you were laying out the particulars for comparison


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 14, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> and the funny thing is.....it seems like such common sence when growing with 4-4 1/2ft of height to work with...ive LST'd entire grows(jack herer grow)...topped...(blueberry diesel grow)....regular just letting them grow grows(also BBdiesel grow)..and all requior a 4-6wk veg time...so, we'll go the low and say a 4wk veg...and i like sativas..so 12-15wk flower...depending on strain and grow conditions throughout the grow...so we'll say 13wk flower if all went well...17wks total....for 12 plants..that really only produce plump "MAIN KOLAS"...i can grow 80 main kolas in one wk less then that by doing what im doing now....basic math...hopefully this will help u understand where im comming from...thats whats important here...


So I went back and looked at it and this here is what confused me. I was wondering if you were doing something to get multiple main kolas per plant.

I am here to learn and share what I learn, not diss anyone who tries something different. The way I see it you are trying a technique that is a similar setup as Multi and T4PB do as they have limited height as well. I am interested to see if and how well it works so that I have that info for future reference


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Of course there is!  I did a scrog with 4' of height, a 6 week veg, and a 9 week flowering period.  I just bought a new tent that is only 5' tall.  I will just run shorter strains in it.[/quote.,....
> 
> 
> whatever......you didnt have 42 plants....and i find it hard to believe...unless you LST'd the few plants you did...and i say few because i know its WELL under 42 like im running...and like i said..i can run 80 plants in that time..and i guarentee ill produce more in the same amout of time..like you said in a privious post.....i mean choose a side and stay on it


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Finishing in less time, is in essence, increasing your yield.  Plants outdoors will always out yield indoor plants unless you are doing something really wrong.
> 
> Multi--why do you not run like this any more?


 

your words.....(Finishing in less time, is in essence, increasing your yield)


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 14, 2012)

lol...from now on ill just post my pics and leave...all i wanted to do was show my first indoor run after the outdoor session...i had no idea the fun would be drained out of it by nay-sayers!...so for the very few who are just curious on how im growing...the pics will be posted every 10 days until completion...i wont be responding to any post...so just hit me with a message...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> your words.....(Finishing in less time, is in essence, increasing your yield)



What I actually meant is that IF you get as much this way as you would with a veg you would be in essence be increasing your yield.  _You_ were the one who said you weren't doing this to increase yield.  I didn't say that I thought it increased yield.  If this actually DID increase yield, way way more people would be doing it.  

I, like Rose, will go away.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 15, 2012)

lol...sure...thats what you ment...hypocrite.....seems like your opinion flip-flops to accommodate whatever conversation is going on at that time......you people...good stay away...im tired of your negativity....


----------



## sasnak (Nov 15, 2012)

Down doggy, down!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 15, 2012)

lol...its all good...my bite is worse than my bark....


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> lol...its all good...my bite is worse than my bark....



doubt it,

 your a little pissy arent you? you should learn to chill and smoke one.


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> doubt it,
> 
> your a little pissy arent you? you should learn to chill and smoke one.




He says we are the negative ones and all he does is piss and moan and get nasty with people.  Not just in this thread either...and so much for the " I won't be responding to any posts" huh? Or is there an exception for you posting and taking shots at members here?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2012)

What kinda weed you been smoken Bro to make you so pissy all the time BUD.
Ease up and chill. Got any hash?Maybe take a few hits.:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 15, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> He says we are the negative ones and all he does is piss and moan and get nasty with people.  Not just in this thread either...and so much for the " I won't be responding to any posts" huh? Or is there an exception for you posting and taking shots at members here?


 
like i said...sorority....how can any1 read this ENTIRE thread...and say this, is beyond me?....nothing but negative input from the folks i bumped heads with..and im the pissy one....INCREDIBLE....!..My ONLY WRONG WAS COMMING HERE EXSPECTING POSITIVITY!!!!...so what folks dont agree with what im doing...get over yourselves and simply wish a fellow grower good luck!...how is that so hard...?...and if you read the entire thread from a non kissing THG *** point of view and with an open mind...you cant help but say..DAMN!..from the time he posted he got met with negativity about what he was doing...from the folks in question...but you wont...you'll keep your head right where it is....

and who have i taken a "shot at"..?...read the thread you groopy...all i did was defend what i was doing in my tent this go-round...OVER&OVER&OVER&OVER AGAIN!!!

i would love for you to point out where i did anything but..say what i was doing..and defend/explain it....and like i said...not one positive,encuraging comment from THG!!!...and most of you here including yourself prides this forum as being one of the most helpful on the web...lol...what nerve!!

most times you folks will add your 2cents...but almost always end it with a "green mojo to ya"...or a"good luck"....something to end it on a POSITIVE note....and some did...thats great...but to use your word and just "piss"...on what im doing..which is all she did...please!!!!...


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 15, 2012)

Even Jmansweed is looking at this thread. Hi J!

Anyhow. Everyone needs to chillax. Holy wow. Look. I am gonna be blunt.

First off. Trying what you are doing is great. It takes practice. With 42 in there and the size of what they are, hitting 23grams per plant is gonna be tough. I just don't see near an oz from each site. But believe when I say I am on your side. If you are not afraid, I will proceed to tell you how to really max out that space. Like I said in my earlier post, your are correct about cutting out veg time will give you more harvests per year in terms of kilowatt hours until harvest. 

But what you need to do in that 5x5 space is at least double the number in there and much smaller pot size. I know, I know everyone thinking bigger pots are better. That is true to a point. When turning 12/12 clones only, the max I would do is 2qt, and you need as many in there that can fit, single colas only, rest gets pruned. You should not see any floor and only way to water is with a wand.

Getting 10g from 100 clones in there is much more doable. Al be it, dangerous, but this is the road you must go down if you want to max that tent out. 

That's my thoughts. Best of luck no matter what


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 15, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Even Jmansweed is looking at this thread. Hi J!
> 
> Anyhow. Everyone needs to chillax. Holy wow. Look. I am gonna be blunt.
> 
> ...


 
okay...i looked in2 that...thats why this thread has the title it does...lol..i was really looking into pot size...and 2quarts is half a gal.....and 1gal nursery pots are actually .66 of a gal...so isnt that the same...for the most part...    .16 over a half gal cant be that big of a difference..or are you refering to pot dementions..i thought those were too small when i saw'm...


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, that will do. You must use square pots though. I have seen them around. You just want a exact fit almost to the floor space. No open areas. Try for at least 5-8 alternating nodes.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 15, 2012)

20 Days today....straight to 12/12


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you could  put a 1000 or so containers of this size in there

Would need to figure out a way to bottom feed.
I would not use organics either.
Would also need to pack them in so that they do not fall over.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 18, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think you could  put a 1000 or so containers of this size in there
> 
> Would need to figure out a way to bottom feed.
> I would not use organics either.
> Would also need to pack them in so that they do not fall over.


 
lol.....next time!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 18, 2012)

did a mini flush....took a few pics while i had'm out...multi bud sites on all..all recieving much more light then 12 bigger plants side and lower growth would(no crowding/overlapping/shading from fan leaves)...all bud sites recieving as much light as the main kola...just pointing out some pluses i notice as im going along...no veg nutes(another $ave)..no veg time possible pest/mold-fungi issues...and clones..oop's my bad...plants are looking [email protected] in....its not what you do...but how you do it...so-far from what im looking @...IM MORE THAN PLEASED!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 25, 2012)

30 days in...12/12...no veg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking good Bud


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Looking good Bud


 
thanks...glad to know im not the only one who thinks so...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2012)

:icon_smile: Nice.


----------



## buddogmutt (Nov 25, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Nice.


 
thanks.....stay tuned...pics in 10 more days


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2012)

new addition to the room...mini dehumidifier...said to be perfect for closets,storage rooms,bathrooms....so i said it should work fine for a 5x5x7 tent...with these days getting colder im having humidity issues at lights out..(lights on humidity levels are fine)..past 3 days im assuming during lights out my humidity is topping off at 80%...Thats no good!!...so the dehumidifier just got delivered today so we'll see...pics comming in a few mins....day 40 today


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

Unless you have high temps at night your dehumidifier will not remove as much water as stated. The amounts stated on the units are for like 80 degrees at 80% humidity. Just so you know what to expect.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Unless you have high temps at night your dehumidifier will not remove as much water as stated. The amounts stated on the units are for like 80 degrees at 80% humidity. Just so you know what to expect.


 
well temps are all perfect!!!...humidity is jumping up...had to try something...if humidity is an issue...then a dehumidifier should be the answer...like i said..i'll see...dont need to elliminate it...just bring it down!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2012)

If it can knock the RH down about 20 points at least then you should be solid. I have been using the disposable chemical bags that work interestingly well but only for so long. Where did you get that? What brand?


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2012)

40 DAYS today......looking great!!!...sooooo glad i dont pay any attention to the "nay sayers"....11gs(dry..i see it..at least!) per =462gs....a P is 448gs...so id be just fine with a P in 8wks...and more then half are going to average 11-14gs per....but we'll see..


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> If it can knock the RH down about 20 points at least then you should be solid. I have been using the disposable chemical bags that work interestingly well but only for so long. Where did you get that? What brand?


 
ordered from amazon....its a sky enterprise mini dehumidifier..m#ETD250


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 15, 2012)

day 50......


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 17, 2012)

its really no point comming here anymore....folks here are only"fun"' if they feel they're growing your grow.....and since im not a follower...i'll never have a good time here...and for you visitors who pop in...dont waste your time if you have any individuality..you wont be welcome here...but if you're a azz kissing gump...and want to DO AS TOLD...lol...this is the spot for you!!..good luck...see ya...and wouldnt wanna be ya!!!...Grasscity is a much better all around forum to SHARE & learn!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> its really no point comming here anymore....folks here are only"fun"' if they feel they're growing your grow.....and since im not a follower...i'll never have a good time here...and for you visitors who pop in...dont waste your time if you have any individuality..you wont be welcome here...but if you're a azz kissing gump...and want to DO AS TOLD...lol...this is the spot for you!!..good luck...see ya...and wouldnt wanna be ya!!!...Grasscity is a much better all around forum to SHARE & learn!!!!!



To bad you feel that way, but you know what they say " Don't let the door hit you in the ..."


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, since your leaving anyway Bud.... You came in to this place with an attitude. We liked you anyway.

I was not a nay sayer, my whole point to you that I evidently didn't communicate well was...WHY GROW THAT WAY?  You did a lot of work. You learned a lot. I just wondered why you would go to all that trouble for such a small harvest.  I  mean look at that, yes, they are pretty, but you could have had 10 times that harvest with adding 4 weeks veg? 

For the record, i didn't ever want you to grow the way I do and you wouldn't be able to anyway..not for a few years. 

So if you want to go away that is your decision. I will always remember you for your first Jack grow, and you rocked it. Good luck to you Bud. Come back and see us sometime.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2012)

That is a shame as I was hoping to see the end results. I guess it seems that we just don't stroke yer fur enough, pat you on the head and say "good dog" enough. Maybe you can wow someone on another forum and get the attention and ego stroking that you seem to need.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow,,this guy is still WHINNING?? Never seen someone cry so much over so little.


----------



## jackinthebox (Dec 24, 2012)

Im really curious as to how strong these would be.  I mean it would not matter if you got pounds of stuff if it was very weak.  I just dont see a big cola with tons of frosting and 1/4 to 1/2 amber snowcones comeing from small young plants.    actually seen short plants buddin like this before and they was cut down before they was very ripe in my in my thoughts and it was very weak as far as the high goes.   then Ive seen short plants that were let mature longer like a month longer and they was startin to sugar and had quite a bit of snowcones but still clear and they was stronger but still not what youd call *** kickin weed.  
   I think what was gripein some was you are trying experimenting with a new ideal but TELLING what you ARE GOING to get.  like it was a given  instead of im trying this and planning on going this long and hopeing to get that.   seems like you wont know what you got till you harvest dry cure and smoke it..   as for the the math is right. seen many times when the math went out the window.   
    I am glad your going for it and I hope it works.   dont know if I will try it.    and it may take several grows for the genitics to work themselves out for a short young great top cola plant to come about.  I do hope you will pop back with the end result for the many of us who were reading with interest.


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think you could  put a 1000 or so containers of this size in there
> 
> Would need to figure out a way to bottom feed.
> I would not use organics either.
> Would also need to pack them in so that they do not fall over.


 
SO you can see you were on my last thread offering sarcastic nonsence...thats all you do...troll!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

:rofl:

Are you off your med's again?

As you sure seem to have a problem communicating with people.

What a joke you have became with your attitude and behavior. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

go away liar....


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

lol...they cant stay away....their lives are so pathetic....im the only enjoyment they got.....it must suck to be you.....


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

you're all my lil groupies............ill be signing autographs the 3rd sunday of the month my little fans....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

:fid:


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Are you off your med's again?
> 
> ...


 
no thats the sarcastic post of yours on my last thread you lied about ever visiting.....maybe u being off your meds made you forget that post...you lying thread troll!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

You really are a hoot ain't ya?

You know you came here on a bad note and you still are on the same note.

Do yo need anger management or something similar? As most of your useless posts point in that direction.:aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

no....just proving you liars wrong and fake....if thats being a hoot...so be it...better a hoot then a proven liar...


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

and you need to man up, grow up, and move on...but u cant..can u..


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

you are the definition of a thread troll!..and you're proving it with every comment on this thread....i gotta be here to update it...u dont!..so why come unless to strart trouble....thats what thread trolls do...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Mutt,,what do ya mean by liers? What am I lying about?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my do you really believe that since you are the one that brought it up. You are the one to begin the name calling What a joke you are:laugh::rofl:

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:  :baby: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Mutt,,what do ya mean by liers? What am I lying about?


 
not you...pduck..on my "birth of a new strain thread" said he never came to this thread let along had negativity ans sarcasim....so i pulled up where he did on here...and for that i got accused of being off my meds...as he put it....just a fake liar....


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

a typical thread troll.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

The art of deliberately, cleverly, and secretly pissing people off, usually via the internet, using dialogue. Trolling does not mean just making rude remarks: Shouting swear words at someone doesn't count as trolling; it's just flaming, and isn't funny. Spam isn't trolling either; it pisses people off, but it's lame.

The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help. 
Trolling requires decieving; any trolling that doesn't involve decieving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccesful troll.

Signs that your trolling is succesful: 
*Your victim screaming in all-caps at you. 
*Personal attacks (Calling you a retard, idiot, etc). 
*Being an Internet Tough Guy. 
*Making a crude remark, before quickly logging off before you can retort.

Signs that your trolling is unsuccesful: 
*Your victim identifying you as a troll. 
*Identifying yourself as a troll. 
*Your efforts being ignored. 
*Being counter-trolled (See below)

Counter-trolling (Or reverse trolling) is an effective method of redeeming yourself after being trolled.


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Oh my do you really believe that since you are the one that brought it up. You are the one to begin the name calling What a joke you are:laugh::rofl:
> 
> :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:  :baby: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


go away proven liar!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

are you going to cry now too?


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> The art of deliberately, cleverly, and secretly pissing people off, usually via the internet, using dialogue. Trolling does not mean just making rude remarks: Shouting swear words at someone doesn't count as trolling; it's just flaming, and isn't funny. Spam isn't trolling either; it pisses people off, but it's lame.
> 
> The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help.
> Trolling requires decieving; any trolling that doesn't involve decieving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccesful troll.
> ...


 
he fits all those...so im right in calling him a troll...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

No he is not a Troll,,,He is a Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2013)

Once the whining starts the crying is not far behind:laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Mutt,seriously Bro,,just let it go. Lets move on and get high. Lets just laugh this off. Hell I laugh at Duck all the time,,,hes a freaken Duck for gods sake.


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm a _trollerdoes that count. I've caught many Northern Pike while trolling, a few Muskie as well, but nothing to brag about (or I would). _


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm a _trollerdoes that count. I've caught many Northern Pike while trolling, a few Muskie as well, but nothing to brag about (or I would). _


_

getta life...loser_


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Once the whining starts the crying is not far behind:laugh:


 
proven liar strikes back....nothing u say carries merit...youre a proven liar...and a bitter little man....shoo fly u bother me....lol..loser


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 22, 2013)

okay.....im done....all nonsence will simply be ignored...some1 has to take the high ground....i thought not going on their threads would do it...but i guess not...stupid is as stupid does....and wit that being said...on to the next topic....its in the air and im feeling fine!!!


----------



## SunWolf (Feb 23, 2013)

I peeked in for pretty pictures and a final report, but found a war...

:hitchair: 

:angrywife: 

:hairpull: 


So what happened with that grow?  I'm very interested in how you made out,  what were your final numbers?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you finally done with your little temper tantrum? buddogmutt


----------



## buddogmutt (Feb 23, 2013)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> I peeked in for pretty pictures and a final report, but found a war...
> 
> yeah ive added those folks to my ignor list....so all i see is a blocked notice...easy problem to fix...
> :hitchair:
> ...


 
a lil over a P....459g dry...each averaged between 9 & 14gs...


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 24, 2013)

My first grow I did 8 plants 4 week veg. 3 gal pots under 600w hps, and yielded a pound. my next grow which I am in week 6 right now is 20 clones in 1 gal pots straight to veg.( 2 week veg for good healthy roots). I am doing top skunk 44 by seedsman and its a 44 day flower under ideal conditions.(dialed in). It looks to me the yield will be quite similar and they did fine in the 1 gal pots. but i saved myself 2 weeks. He he. which was worth it to me. also I dont have any of the small popcorn buds from down low. Just a bunch of fat colas! which i like better for bag appeal! JMO True Sea Of Green! Anything longer of a flower i believe would have to be in a 2-3 gallon pot. I will be running a few white widow x Big Bud this time too, which is a 9 week flower, and i am gonna try the one gallon pots for shits and giggles put ill probably be transplanting by week 6. just an experiment. lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 24, 2013)

oops i meant 20 clones straight to flower no veg. I was high when i wrote that. lol


----------

